# Lessons in Life



## Doc

I've seen a few good ones that did not fit our current threads, so I'm finally getting around to starting a thread for them.  If you see any that fit please post them here.


----------



## Doc

*Re: Lesson in Life*

Home is where


----------



## Doc

*Re: Lesson in Life*

,.,


----------



## Doc

*Re: Lesson in Life*

Accept Responsibility


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Lesson in Life*

Doc, would you come by my place tomorrow after work?

Be sure to bring your shovel.


----------



## Doc

Sure Jim.


----------



## Doc

Uh huh:


----------



## Kane

...  end up with the right regrets.


----------



## Danang Sailor

The world is full of willing people:
Some willing to work,
the rest willing to let them.


----------



## luvs

show respect for your elders.
one day, you have to be there for them to lean on, too.

-------

honesty is a virtue.


----------



## Danang Sailor

luvs said:


> show respect for your elders.
> one day, you have to be there for them to lean on, too.
> 
> -------
> 
> honesty is a virtue.



_Slight modification, with due respect to yours:

_Show respect to all elders; remember that one day, sooner than you expect, you'll _*be*_ one!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Doc

Everyday we have something to be thankful for.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Money cannot buy happiness, but it can make your misery more comfortable.

You cannot buy friends with money, but you can rent them.


----------



## mla2ofus

"When you find yourself in a hole, QUIT DIGGING !!!"
                                 Mike


----------



## Doc

....


----------



## Doc

We all realize this eventually ....


----------



## Doc

You can't control everything ...


----------



## snowstorm

Here is a few


----------



## snowstorm

More


----------



## snowstorm

And


----------



## Doc

I don't usually Drink when I hunt ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


>



Sorry PG, I guess that at 67-years old I'm still immature.


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


>





EastTexFrank said:


> Sorry PG, I guess that at 67-years old I'm still immature.



I'm torn.  Two scenarios; first, emotional hurts:
If we're talking about friends and family, or even strangers met through friends and family, I agree with Lollie.  If we're
talking about random strangers I disagree with you both; these cretins aren't worth my time either way, so walk off and to
Hell with them!

Next, physical hurts:
Friends and family, Lollie's post applies; strangers met through friends and family, find out how important these people
are to the friends/family and then decide what to do.  Random strangers, which includes absolutely everyone not covered
above, Frank has the right idea.  Do unto others.

It appears that the presumptive Democratic candidate for POTUS in 2016 wants Lollie's homily to apply to the second
group.  She wants us to cuddle up on the couch with ISIS and _understand_ them, so we won't have to try to hurt them back
for their multitudinous murders.  I can't imagine a better confirmation of the attitude Frank and I have.


----------



## Doc

Yep!


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

7 Rules of Life


----------



## luvs

Doc said:


> 7 Rules of Life



 i luv that 1, doc. tho i cannot say that i'm not a control freak in cooking & 'at.......
 my Parents made me that way.


----------



## Doc

So true.


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

,,,


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> ...


Yeah.. that.


----------



## Doc

When Life Knocks You Down ...


----------



## Danang Sailor

[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]




An old Cherokee is teaching his grandson about life:

"A  fight is going on inside me", he said to the boy. "It is a terrible fight  and it is between two wolves. One is evil - he is
anger, envy, sorrow,  regret, greed, arrogance, self-pity, guilt, resentment, inferiority,  lies, false pride, superiority, and ego.
The other is good - he is joy,  peace, love, hope, serenity, humility, kindness, benevolence, empathy,  generosity, truth,
compassion, and faith. This same fight is going on  inside you - and inside every other person, too."

The grandson thought about it for a minute and then asked his grandfather,"Which wolf will win?"

The old Cherokee simply replied, "The one you feed."

[/FONT]


[/FONT]


----------



## Doc

Thanks Debbie.  This is a good one.


----------



## Doc




----------



## MrLiberty

A real life lesson in forgiveness............



> In May of 1944, Eva Mozes Kor and her family arrived at their death sentence – Auschwitz.
> Seventy-one years later, Eva – who survived the nightmare – remains  dedicated to practicing and preaching forgiveness, and she is doing so  in a remarkable way.
> According to Elite Daily,  upon arrival at Auschwitz, Eva and her twin sister Miriam were  immediately separated from the rest of their family and thrown into a  group with other twin girls.
> While the rest of their family was murdered, the 10-year-old twins  were forced to participate in unending and demeaning medical experiments  performed by Josef Mengele, widely known for his horrible cruelty.
> After winding up in the hospital as a result of one of Mengele’s  experiments, Eva made a decision: no matter what, she and her twin would  survive the camp and be free once again.
> The twins were freed from the camp in January 1945. In the years that  ensued, they decided to try and find out what happened to the other  twins that also survived. As reported by VICE, they were able to communicate with 122 surviving pairs of twins.
> Eva and Miriam heard the stories of how the Holocaust affected the  survivors’ lives and they wanted to impart the message that there is  always hope, even when there is despair. In 1984, they founded CANDLES (Children of Auschwitz Nazi Deadly Lab Experiments Survivors).
> After Miriam died in 1993, Eva continued her path of understanding  and forgiveness. She wrote a letter, in which she forgave all of the  Nazis.
> Soon after, her journey took an unexpected turn. She was contacted  by Rainer Höss, the grandson of the former SS commander of Auschwitz.
> As Elite Daily  reports, Höss disowned his entire family after learning about the acts  of his grandfather and has spoken out about the burden of his heritage.
> Höss asked Eva to stand in as his adoptive grandmother, and in an act  of utmost forgiveness, she accepted. This act is is symbolic of the  message she delivers at her lectures:
> “Never give up on yourself, never judge people on their  heritage, and always forgive your worst enemy, as it’s the only way  you’ll be able to set your soul free.”​ The two now continue their path towards reconciliation together.




http://www.ijreview.com/2015/01/235...nimaginable-meets-grandson-man-killed-family/


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

One day a farmer's donkey fell down into a well. The animal cried piteously for hours as the farmer tried to figure out what to do. Finally, he decided the animal was old, and the well needed to be covered up anyway; it just wasn't worth it to retrieve the donkey.

He invited all his neighbors to come over and help him. They all grabbed a shovel and began to shovel dirt into the well. At first, the donkey realized what was happening and cried horribly. Then, to everyone's amazement he quieted down.

A few shovel loads later, the farmer finally looked down the well. He was astonished at what he saw. With each shovel of dirt that hit his back, the donkey was doing something amazing. He would shake it off and take a step up.

As the farmer's neighbors continued to shovel dirt on top of the animal, he would shake it off and take a step up. Pretty soon, everyone was amazed as the donkey stepped up over the edge of the well and happily trotted off!

MORAL :
Life is going to shovel dirt on you, all kinds of dirt. The trick to getting out of the well is to shake it off and take a step up. Each of our troubles is a steppingstone. We can get out of the deepest wells just by not stopping, never giving up! Shake it off and take a step up.

Remember the five simple rules to be happy:

1. Free your heart from hatred - Forgive.

2. Free your mind from worries - Most never happens.

3. Live simply and appreciate what you have.

4. Give more.

5. Expect less from people but more from yourself.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

Forgive your enemies and those who have wronged you, but do not forget.  Forgiveness is something done for your own
emotional health and peace of mind, not because those being forgiven deserve it; they usually don't.  But forgetting is not a
worthy companion of forgiveness as it ultimately leads to more wrongs being committed.  Never forget or "Never again" will
become naught but meaningless sound.


----------



## pirate_girl

"Don't get yourself deep in shit, then you won't have to dig yourself out".

Daddy was a smart man, pulled no punches, right to the point he was.
Yes indeed.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

....


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## luvs

a few on a serious level, others, not. 

-remember to buy T.P.

-dial your family when sober. 

-avoid clicking 'confirm purchase' until sober, as well.

-most telemarketers annoy u before noon. prime time to mute a cell/other device's ringtone. 

-be kind to your Mom.

-& Dad.

-& siblings.

-respect your elders.

-think of kitties & pups-- pets that have not got a fluffy comforter to jump onto @ night, or pettins'; food, or a chew-toy, & that snooze on concrete during wintertime.

-& follow that Golden Rule, as they teach us to.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

....


----------



## Doc

....


----------



## Leni

A very interesting find PG.  Thanks for posting it.  Makes you think.


----------



## pirate_girl

Leni said:


> A very interesting find PG.  Thanks for posting it.  Makes you think.


Which one?


----------



## Leni

Profoud appologies.  It was Doc who posted it.


----------



## FrancSevin

Leni said:


> Profoud appologies. It was Doc who posted it.


All that said, in fact both of you ladies have proven to be an interesting find.

 Glad I stumbled by


----------



## Doc

FrancSevin said:


> All that said, in fact both of you ladies have proven to be an interesting find.
> 
> Glad I stumbled by



I'll drink to that.  


...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

true dat!


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

If You're Having A Bad Day


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty

I just found out that one of my first girlfriends has died of cancer.  She was younger than I am.  She moved away a long time ago and I just recently found her again on Facebook.  Gonna miss her.


----------



## Umberto

Sorry to hear that. I recently found out one of my first loves passed from breast cancer as well. We're getting to that age, eh?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

....


----------



## kcvet




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty

pirate_girl said:


>




If God didn't want us to do things half assed he wouldn't have given us a crack in the middle of our ass.


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## mtntopper

*“When  I was a boy of fourteen, my father was so ignorant I could hardly stand  to have the old man around. But when I got to be twenty-one, I was  astonished at how much he had learned in seven years.”

 -- Mark Twain*


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty

My cousin posted this about her father, my uncle, he was a wise man indeed.



> “When I was about eight or nine, my mom burnt some toast.
> One night that stood out in my mind is when she had made dinner for us after a very long and rough day  at work, She placed a plate of jam and extremely burned toast in front  of my dad. Not slightly burnt but completely blackened toast.
> I was  just waiting to see if anyone noticed the burnt toast and would say  anything. But Dad just ate his toast and asked me if I did my homework  and how my day was. I don’t remember what I told him that night, but I  do remember hearing my mom apologizing to dad for burning the toast. And  I’ll never forget what he said:
> “Sweetie, I love burned toast.”
> Later that night, I went to tell my dad good night and ask him if he  really liked his toast burned. He put his arm on my shoulder and said,
> “Your momma put in a very long day at work today and she was very  tired. And besides, A burnt toast never hurts anyone but you know what  does? Harsh words!”
> Then he continued to say “You know, life is full  of imperfect things and imperfect people I’m not the best at hardly  anything, and I forget birthdays and anniversaries just like every other  human. What I’ve learned over the years, is that learning to accept  each others faults and choosing to celebrate each others differences, is  one of the most important keys for creating a healthy, growing, and  lasting relationship. Life is too short to wake up with regrets. Love  the people who treat you right and have compassion for the ones who  don’t.”
> Enjoy Life Now and Praise God!


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

uh huh!


----------



## kcvet

[/IMG]


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> ...


Amen, Brother!


----------



## Doc

For those who thought toilet paper should come out from the back .....WRONG


----------



## kcvet

Doc said:


> For those who thought toilet paper should come out from the back .....WRONG



no shit??


----------



## MrLiberty

Doc said:


> For those who thought toilet paper should come out from the back .....WRONG




Everyone knows that a roll of toilet paper belongs on the tank of the toilet so it is easily transported to other rooms in case of emergency's.


----------



## Leni

And there should always be a second one within easy reach.  Guys can you answer this question?  Why doesn't my DH replace the TP when it is down to the last few squares?


----------



## Doc

Leni said:


> And there should always be a second one within easy reach.  Guys can you answer this question?  *Why doesn't my DH replace the TP when it is down to the last few squares?*



Why waste the last few squares?   Change once empty.   Although this does mean some may leave the last few squares so someone else has to change it.  

--------------


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty

Leni said:


> And there should always be a second one within easy reach.  Guys can you answer this question?  Why doesn't my DH replace the TP when it is down to the last few squares?




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9R1kxOGk1-c"]Man thats not my job! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Danang Sailor

"Horse sense" is nothing more than stable thinking.


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

So true ...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Don't just be good to others ....


----------



## pirate_girl

.......


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

A female friend posted this on FB.   LMAO.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

.........


----------



## Dmorency

pirate_girl said:


> .........



Or many are just nosey {nosey, is that even a word??Or do I have it spelled wrong??}


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Life is to short


----------



## mtntopper

*  *


----------



## pirate_girl

mtntopper said:


> * View attachment 80126 *



INDEED!


----------



## Doc

"Shitty Advice"


----------



## Doc

Sometimes ...


----------



## Doc

Life Is Too Short ...


----------



## pirate_girl

Citygirl sent me this quite a while back.
I lost it out of my documents, but found it again today.
Not so much a lesson in life as true.

(I miss her being here, by the way).


----------



## Doc

Very true PG.   I saw the qualities in my DIL before she entered the nursing program.   Now she is an awesome nurse, who is very pregnant and about to give birth any day now.

Thanks to all who take up nursing.  Not an easy career choice, but needed in the worst way.  Hats off to you all.  

If you talk with CG please tell her we all miss her.  Wish she'd stop in at least once in awhile.


----------



## Doc

Shitty Advice:


----------



## Doc

The Tongue


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Two Best Times for Fishing


----------



## Doc

It Costs Zero


----------



## Doc

Love Is ...


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

...............


----------



## Doc

Great idea.


----------



## Doc

If you can't fly with the big girls


----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Umberto

kcvet said:


>



Yup, as seen on tumblr.


----------



## Doc

Abortion has never been about choice ....


----------



## kcvet




----------



## Doc

Illegal Immigration is not a victim-less crime ...


----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet

???


----------



## kcvet

time for the annual submarine races


----------



## Doc

Congrats .....


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

NEVER Piss off a woman ...


----------



## Av8r3400

Sometimes dogs can teach us life lessons.  Like...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## luvs

lean on me, when you're not strong. 

you know how it goes.


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

You have this one life ...


----------



## Doc

If You Don't Leave Your Past


----------



## squerly

And then one day in a solar system far, far away, someone asked Doc if he reads his own forum...


----------



## Doc

squerly said:


> And then one day in a solar system far, far away, someone asked Doc if he reads his own forum...


Read?   Yes indeed.    Remember everything I read.   Not a chance..... and the older I get the worse that gets.


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

Yep


----------



## Doc

Worrying


----------



## Doc

Wisdom from Carlin ...


----------



## pirate_girl

^^ true dat..


----------



## Doc

Ask Yourself ....


----------



## mtntopper

My cabin on the mountain gives me my solitude that I need especially in  the winter when no one else is near. There are few man made noises to  disturb the natural setting of natures silence. I often go for days at a  time and never have to see or deal with people as I stay isolated in my  own world. I know some people would see this as abnormal but for me it  is life giving and sustaining in a real form many will never chance to  see nor understand.


----------



## Doc

mtntopper said:


> My cabin on the mountain gives me my solitude that I need especially in  the winter when no one else is near. There are few man made noises to  disturb the natural setting of natures silence. I often go for days at a  time and never have to see or deal with people as I stay isolated in my  own world. I know some people would see this as abnormal but for me it  is life giving and sustaining in a real form many will never chance to  see nor understand.
> 
> View attachment 81224


Sounds utterly fantastic to me.   You are one lucky man.   Enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## kcvet

mtntopper said:


> My cabin on the mountain gives me my solitude that I need especially in  the winter when no one else is near. There are few man made noises to  disturb the natural setting of natures silence. I often go for days at a  time and never have to see or deal with people as I stay isolated in my  own world. I know some people would see this as abnormal but for me it  is life giving and sustaining in a real form many will never chance to  see nor understand.
> 
> View attachment 81224



same here. my wife and I had enough of the city. the pollution, high crime and bad attitudes have driven us out. we now live in a small remote community. very peaceful. she retires in less than 5 years. we are talking of packing up and leaving this country. like millions of others have done


----------



## Doc

Leadership Principles


----------



## Umberto

There is a lesson here; didn't check it with snopes, but works for me.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Umberto

Ok, no more vodka for me.


----------



## Doc

This year why not start the year with an empty jar ...


----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Doc

No Matter how bad ass you are ....


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Advice from Mother Teresa


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Advice from Mother Teresa



Fabulous.


----------



## Doc

Wise words from President Reagan:


----------



## Dmorency




----------



## Doc

If a man says he will fix something ...


----------



## Doc

Women spend more time thinking ...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

The hardest part of losing someone


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Texting


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Advice from Mother Teresa



http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...is-approves-mother-teresa-sainthood/77540352/


----------



## Doc

Tip of the day ... / Lesson


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

....


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Evaluate The People ...


----------



## Doc

It is only when .....


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> It is only when .....


It's a damned crying shame that this isn't true.


----------



## Doc

It's not a party till ....


----------



## pirate_girl

^^ this is true..


----------



## Doc

pirate_girl said:


> ^^ this is true..


I thought you might like that one.


----------



## Doc

I forgive


----------



## Doc

You teach ...


----------



## Doc

Nothing will have ....


----------



## Doc

Next time you are having a bad day ....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Neat idea.


----------



## Doc

Those who are happiest


----------



## Doc

In Order To Live Fully ....


----------



## Doc

Let People Make Assumptions Of You ....


----------



## Doc

Sometimes People who are 1000 miles away ...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

2016 Goals


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

Step #1 to meet the above goals: *Turn off the news!!*


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

,..


----------



## Doc

Seek Respect Not Attention


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

The first to apologize ...


----------



## pirate_girl

another good one.


----------



## pirate_girl

You gotta grow, you gotta learn by your mistakes
You gotta die a little everyday just to try to stay awake
When you believe there's no mountain you can climb
And if you get it wrong you'll get it right next time..........
-Gerry Rafferty


----------



## Doc

That Ain't You


----------



## Doc

I can't help it ....this made me laugh.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Words to live by:


----------



## Doc

People Know


----------



## Doc

....


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

We know this already but we do it anyway.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Yup


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Important life lesson 






Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc

Be decisive ....


----------



## Doc

I'm sure there has to be a lesson here .....help me ...what is it?


----------



## bczoom

Doc said:


> I'm sure there has to be a lesson here .....help me ...what is it?



Forget the $20's and just deposit them.  They just make your wallet fat.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Easy way to double your money............lay it out in front of the mirror.


----------



## luvs

Doc said:


> I'm sure there has to be a lesson here .....help me ...what is it?



gamble & then buy luvs items that she says to buy~


----------



## Doc

Son to Dad:  Dad, I want to get Married ...


----------



## Doc

At Age 20 ...


----------



## Doc

Don't be afraid of growing older ....


----------



## Doc

Successful People ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

No wonder I can't find a job


----------



## Doc

Advice from An Old Farmer

Your fences need to be horse-high, pig-tight and bull-strong.
 Keep skunks and bankers at a distance.
 Life is simpler when you plow around the stump.
 A bumble bee is considerably faster than a John Deere tractor.
 Words that soak into your ears are whispered… not yelled.
 Meanness don’t jes’ happen overnight.
 Forgive your enemies; it messes up their heads.
 Do not corner something that you know is meaner than you.
 It don’t take a very big person to carry a grudge.
 You cannot unsay a cruel word.
 Every path has a few puddles.
 When you wallow with pigs, expect to get dirty.
 The best sermons are lived, not preached.
 Most of the stuff people worry about ain’t never gonna happen anyway.
 Don’t judge folks by their relatives.
 Remember that silence is sometimes the best answer.
 Live a good, honorable life… Then when you get older and think back, you’ll enjoy it a second time.
 Don ‘t interfere with somethin’ that ain’t bothering you none.
 Timing has a lot to do with the outcome of a Rain dance.
 If you find yourself in a hole, the first thing to do is stop diggin’.
 Sometimes you get, and sometimes you get got.
 The biggest troublemaker you’ll probably ever have to deal with, watches you from the mirror every mornin’.
 Always drink upstream from the herd.
 Good judgment comes from experience, and a lotta that comes from bad judgment.
 Lettin’ the cat outta the bag is a whole lot easier than puttin’ it back in.
 If you get to thinkin’ you’re a person of some influence, try orderin’ somebody else’s dog around..
 Live simply. Love generously. Care deeply. Speak kindly. Leave the rest to God.
 Don’t pick a fight with an old man. If he is too old to fight, he’ll just kill you.
 Most times, it just gets down to common sense.


----------



## Doc

Negative People need Drama ...


----------



## Doc

47 Things I Learned in My 40s That I Wish I Learned a Lot Sooner

By: Andrea Reiser

I recently celebrated my last birthday of my 40s. While most of my 30s was consumed with the non-stop pandemonium of four babies growing into toddlers growing into school-age boys, my 40s have given me more time for personal growth and even a little reflection.

I’ve probably learned more about life in my 40s than at any other time. So what wisdom and observations do I wish I could give to my younger self? Here are 47 life lessons I’ve learned in my 40s.

1. It’s OK to say no as long as you learn the art of doing so graciously.

2. Don’t waste time worrying and moaning about stuff you have no control over. Let it go.

3. Everything you see depends on how you look at it.

4. Stop comparing your insides to everyone else’s outsides.

5. Listening to someone — really listening — is one of the most important, respectful and rewarding things you can do.

6. It’s awesome to collect people throughout life, but you’re truly blessed if you have a handful of besties who will always, always have your back. Even if you don’t speak to them all that often, you know they’re there.

7. The morning after is rarely — if ever — worth the night before.

8. No one gives a crap if you go to the supermarket in sweats without makeup and your unwashed hair in a ponytail on top of your head.

9. Experiences are infinitely more memorable than stuff.

10. Confidence is beautiful and powerful.

11. Laugh lines are worth it.

12. It will always boggle your mind how some people will exceed the lowest imaginable depth of stupidity, incompetence and nastiness, while others will exceed the highest imaginable pinnacle of kindness, compassion and helpfulness.

13. Don’t live your life by anyone else’s expectations, taste, hopes or dreams.

14. If you rely on others for joy, you will never be joyful yourself.

15. Grudges aren’t worth it.

16. You’ll never regret going out of your way to brighten someone’s day.

17. “Please” and “thank you” are always appreciated and appropriate.

18. Tell the little self-sabotaging voice in your head to bug off.

19. The food doesn’t matter. The table settings don’t matter. All that matters is the company.

20. Being super-busy is not a badge of honor, importance, popularity or success. It’s perfectly OK, and actually healthier and preferable, to be not so busy.

21. Despite your delusions, you have absolutely no idea what’s happening behind other people’s doors.

22. Most bad behavior and bitterness is rooted in jealousy.

23. What makes you happy isn’t the elixir that will make someone else happy.

24. It’s not always someone else’s fault. Sometimes you have to look in the mirror.

25. You can disagree with someone’s opinions and beliefs, but it doesn’t make them wrong. And it’s probably best just not to go there when it has to do with religion, politics or love.

26. Friendships change over time. Sometimes they have an expiration date and they dissolve into fuzziness. And that’s OK.

27. Eye cream is your friend.

28. Stop waxing poetic about how good it used to be. Stop fantasizing about how good it might be in the future. Savor how good it is right now. Make your moments matter.

29. It’s nice to be thought of and remembered.

30. Sometimes you’ve gotta do stuff just because it’s the right thing to do. Often it’s uncomfortable. Usually it’s inconvenient. But it’s almost always worth it.

31. Elephants don’t belong in the room. Having the tough conversation is ultimately better than living with the energy-sapping misery of resentment or misunderstanding.

32. Some stuff just isn’t meant to be. The sooner you accept it and stop trying to force it to happen, the better off you’ll be.

33. The solution to someone else’s problem that seems so obvious to you is likely something they’ve already tried and it hasn’t worked.

34. A good night’s sleep is a gift from the heavens and can change everything.

35. People will make time for you if you’re important to them. And they pretty much won’t if you’re not.

36. Sometimes you need to suck it up hard in the name of love, peace, and harmony.

37. Don’t let angry people get to you; instead, try to muster some compassion for them.

38. Stop worrying about what everyone else thinks. Stop wasting energy on stuff that isn’t your business. You just do you.

39. Accept, embrace and celebrate change.

40. Being polite and smiling genuinely can make a big difference.

41. Stillness is restorative and healing.

42. Take it one day at a time, one step at a time. Break down challenges into small, do-able chunks. It will all get done.

43. Life is what happens while you’re waiting expectantly for the next big thing on the horizon to come to fruition. Savor the everyday.

44. If you push yourself and focus on what’s good rather than wallowing selfishly in the negative, things will almost always improve.

45. Everything happens for a reason. Sometimes it isn’t immediately apparent, but in time, and with reflection, the reason usually becomes clear. And often it’s so extraordinary and breathtaking, it’ll blow you away.

46. No matter how much you wish, you can’t will things to happen. But often, there’s a better and “righter” path that reveals itself if you keep your eyes and mind open.

47. Take a risk and have the guts to seize the opportunity, because it may not present itself again.

https://www.yahoo.com/beauty/47-things-i-learned-in-my-1462225402929206.html


----------



## Doc

Motivation


----------



## luvs

if a guy says so, listen not


----------



## luvs

or, pay attention to that guy w/ better hair & intellect by u  ignore guy 1 that ought be once was him -2


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Life is short, Live it.


----------



## Doc

Water is the most Essential ...


----------



## Doc

I want to live simply ...


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> I want to live simply ...



That sounds like me.


----------



## Doc

Most People ....


----------



## Leni

Doc said:


> I want to live simply ...



It's called retirement.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

"The key to success is to play the hand you were dealt like it was the hand you wanted."

I tried that at a poker game and walked away broke.


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

At some point ...


----------



## squerly

I thought this one was good.


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

Yup!


----------



## pirate_girl

The mousey knows..


----------



## Doc

Behind Every Angry Woman ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

One Sunday Morning


----------



## luvs

they say to not trust ur cats-- they were correct on that one; you're thiers & that is that; don't argue-- u won't win~
'scuse me; i hafta give my tig & babbit dinner, & a snack--

then i hafta brush tig & let bab give me my newest command (give her different treats; she opts 4 tender middles over others)-- they ought pay u to be a meowers-Mom--


----------



## Doc

Thought For The Day


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty

Never make snow angels in a dog park

Trust me on this one..........


----------



## Jim_S RIP

When you are dead . . . .


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

2nd grade teachers awesome lesson


----------



## Doc

The first to apologize ....


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Words


----------



## MrLiberty

A man goes into a restaurant and is seated. All the waitresses are gorgeous.
  A particularly voluptuous waitress wearing a very short skirt and  breasts that won't quit, came to his table and asked if he was ready to  order, What would you like, sir?
 He looks at the menu and then scans her beautiful frame top to bottom, then answers, A quickie.
 The waitress turns and walks away in disgust.
 After she regains her composure she returns and asks again, What would you like, sir?
 Again the man thoroughly checks her out and again answers, a quickie, please.
 This time her anger takes over, she reaches over and slaps him across the face with a resounding SMACK! and storms away.
 A man sitting at the next table leans over and whispers, Um, I think it's pronounced 'quiche'.


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

...........


----------



## Doc

Truth


----------



## pirate_girl

.........


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

We Grew Up ....


----------



## Doc

Stop Being Afraid ...


----------



## Doc

Everyone come with baggage ...


----------



## Doc

A good woman will always be a good woman!  So true.


----------



## stigger

^^^very true!!


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Jim_S RIP

I Can't Believe We Made It


http://youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=jitw0tZsEm0


----------



## awakevaulting

Doc said:


> I've seen a few good ones that did not fit our current threads, so I'm finally getting around to starting a thread for them.  If you see any that fit please post them here.



Very inspiring. Something I should always remember!


----------



## Doc

True


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> True



Been there, done that a time or three.


----------



## Doc

Me too PG.  Way more than three ....  

-----------

Set them free:


----------



## Doc

When you really want to slap someone ....


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> When you really want to slap someone ....



Ok!
Then I'll say "but Doc told me to do it" 

---------------------------


----------



## Doc

Sometimes ...


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> Sometimes ...


Just be aware - that darkness can get _awfully_ damned *dark *- and scary!


----------



## Doc

Important Facts to Remember as we get Older ...


----------



## Doc

Things Money Can't Buy .....


----------



## Doc

One Day You Will Be Gone ....


----------



## Doc

One Day You Will Realize ....


----------



## loboloco

Life is like a cat licking ice cream off his butt.  Once you get past the crap it's not too bad.


----------



## MrLiberty

All Good one folks.


----------



## Doc

True Friends ....


----------



## Doc

I've come to realize ...


----------



## Doc

I Love the smell of fresh brewed coffee in the morning ...


----------



## Doc

The Happiest People in Life ...


----------



## Doc

The Benefits of Drinking BEER!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

I've learned two important lessons in life ....


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

Sometimes you have to accept ...


----------



## Doc

Hate no one ....


----------



## Doc

Correct a Fool ...


----------



## awakevaulting

I thought of life as it changes every minute. Its just like a dance. You have to go with the flow and learn along with the steps. Because as you go, you learn something new from it.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

Caring for ones self.


----------



## Doc

When Thinking About Life ...


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

Keep your distance ....


----------



## FrancSevin

Words to live by when Driving.


_"if everything seems under control,,, you aren't driving fast enough"_ 
Mario Andretti


----------



## Doc

Sociopath


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## mtntopper

*CONFUSED BUT NOT ANYMORE*

I became confused when I heard the word "Service"used with these agencies:

Internal Revenue  'Service'

U.S. Postal  'Service'

Telephone  'Service'

Cable / TV'Service'

Civil  'Service'

City, County & State Public  'Service'

Customer  'Service'

This is not what I thought 'Service'meant.

But today, I overheard two farmers talking, and one of them said he had hired a bull to 'Service'a few cows.

BAM!!!  It all came into focus.

Now I understand what all those agencies are doing.

I hope that you are now just as enlightened as I am.


----------



## luvs

say "shady PINES, Ma" often-- she'll get that hint soon enough; especially when you buy an item that you can wear that says that, too~~ not that i have one--


----------



## Doc

Simple Formula To Live By


----------



## Doc

It is very sad when .....


----------



## Doc

Lord give me patience.


----------



## Doc

Texting ....


----------



## Doc

When you focus on problems ...


----------



## Doc

10 signs you are doing well in life ....


----------



## Doc

The first to ..


----------



## Doc

Sometimes I step outside ....


----------



## Doc

Never Compliment A Woman On ....


----------



## Doc

Cutting Off Your Pecker ...


----------



## Doc

Do Everything With A Good Heart ...


----------



## FrancSevin

PARAPROSDOKIANS...I had to look up "paraprosdokian". Here is the definition: "Figure of speech in which the latter part of a sentence or phrase is surprising or unexpected; frequently used in a humorous situation." "Where there's a will, I want to be in it," is a type of paraprosdokian.




Do not argue with an idiot. He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience.
The last thing I want to do is hurt you. But it's still on my list.
Light travels faster than sound. This is why some people appear bright until you hear them speak.
If I agreed with you, we'd both be wrong.
We never really grow up; we only learn how to act in public.
War does not determine who is right - only who is left.
Knowledge is knowing a tomato is a fruit. Wisdom is not putting it in a fruit salad.
Evening news is where they begin with 'Good Evening,' and then proceed to tell you why it isn't.
To steal ideas from one person is plagiarism. To steal from many is research.
A bus station is where a bus stops. A train station is where a train stops. On my desk, I have a work station.
I thought I wanted a career. Turns out I just wanted paychecks.
Whenever I fill out an application, in the part that says, 'In case of emergency, notify:’ I put 'DOCTOR.'
I didn't say it was your fault, I said I was blaming you.
Women will never be equal to men until they can walk down the street with a bald head and a beer gut, and still think they are sexy.
Behind every successful man is his woman. Behind the fall of a successful man is usually another woman.
A clear conscience is the sign of a fuzzy memory.
I asked God for a bike, but I know God doesn't work that way. So I stole a bike and asked for forgiveness.
You do not need a parachute to skydive. You only need a parachute to skydive twice.
Money can't buy happiness, but it sure makes misery easier to live with.
There's a fine line between cuddling and holding someone down so they can't get away.
I used to be indecisive. Now I'm not so sure.
You're never too old to learn something stupid.
To be sure of hitting the target, shoot first and call whatever you hit the target.
Nostalgia isn't what it used to be.
Change is inevitable, except from a vending machine.
Going to church doesn't make you a Christian anymore than standing in a garage makes you a mechanic.
A diplomat is someone who tells you to go to hell in such a way that you look forward to the trip.
Hospitality is making your guests feel at home even when you wish they were.
I always take life with a grain of salt. Plus a slice of lemon, and a shot of tequila.
When tempted to fight fire with fire, remember that the Fire Department usually uses water.


----------



## Doc

Smiles ....


----------



## Doc

Even the nicest people ....


----------



## pirate_girl

This is soooooooooooooo true.


----------



## Doc

It's better to wake up and pee ....


----------



## Doc

People come and go in your life ....


----------



## Doc

Nothing Hurts More ....


----------



## Doc

We don't always get what we want ....


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> It's better to wake up and pee ....


The motto of prostate cancer survivors world-wide!


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

George Washington Carver:  A True Class Act.


----------



## FrancSevin

*THOSE WHO SAY "IT'S IMPOSSIBLE, IT CANNOT BE DONE", *
*SHOULD NOT INTERRUPT THOSE WHO ARE DOING IT!*


----------



## Doc

One day your life will flash before your eyes ...


----------



## pirate_girl

.....


----------



## Doc

wise words


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

8 Signs of a Toxic Person ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

When a woman says ....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> ...


Lollie, that's beautiful


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> ...





FrancSevin said:


> Lollie, that's beautiful



Yes it is.


----------



## luvs

when you get queasy, 'tis far, far better to keep a bucket nearby & bottle of Lysol not so far,far away, & to sip fluids slowly


----------



## Doc

MIrrors don't lie ....


----------



## Doc

A purpose to everyone that comes into your life ....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## FrancSevin

_*Senior citizens don't need anymore gadgets. *

The TV remote and the garage door remote are about all we can handle. 

When I bought my Blackberry I thought about the 30-year business I ran with 1800 employees, all without a cell phone that plays music, takes videos, pictures and communicates with Facebook and Twitter. I signed up under duress for Twitter and Facebook, so my seven kids, their spouses, 13 grandkids and 2 great grand kids could communicate with me in the modern way. I figured I could handle something as simple as Twitter with only 140 characters of space.

That was before one of my grandkids hooked me up for Tweeter, Tweetree, Twhirl, Twitterfon, Tweetie and Twittererific Tweetdeck, Twitpix and something that sends every message to my cell phone and every other program within the texting world. My phone was beeping every three minutes with the details of everything except the bowel movements of the entire next generation. I am not ready to live like this. I keep my cell phone in the garage in my golf bag. 

The kids bought me a GPS for my last birthday because they say I get lost every now and then going over to the grocery store or library. I keep that in a box under my tool bench with the Blue tooth [it's red] phone I am supposed to use when I drive. I wore it once and was standing in line at Barnes and Noble talking to my wife and everyone in the nearest 50 yards was glaring at me. I had to take my hearing aid out to use it, and I got a little loud. 

I mean the GPS looked pretty smart on my dash board, but the lady inside that gadget was the most annoying, rudest person I had run into in a long time. Every 10 minutes, she would sarcastically say, "Re-calc-u-lating." You would think that she could be nicer. It was like she could barely tolerate me. She would let go with a deep sigh and then tell me to make a U-turn at the next light. Then if I made a right turn instead. Well, it was not a good relationship. When I get really lost now, I call my wife and tell her the name of the cross streets and while she is starting to develop the same tone as Gypsy, the GPS lady, at least she loves me. 

To be perfectly frank, I am still trying to learn how to use the cordless phones in our house. We have had them for 4 years, but I still haven't figured out how I can lose three phones all at once and have run around digging under chair cushions and checking bathrooms and the dirty laundry baskets when the phone rings. The world is just getting too complex for me. They even mess me up every time I go to the grocery store. 

You would think they could settle on something themselves but this sudden "Paper or Plastic?" every time I check out just knocks me for a loop. I bought some of those cloth reusable bags to avoid looking confused, but I never remember to take them in with me. Now I toss it back to them. When they ask me, "Paper or Plastic?" I just say, "Doesn't matter to me. I am bi-sacksual." 

Then it's their turn to stare at me with a blank look. I was recently asked if I tweet. I answered, "No, but I do toot a lot._


----------



## Doc

Wise words from Gilda Radner:


----------



## Doc

Blondes are wild .....


----------



## Doc

Shit Happens


----------



## Doc

I'm Up ....


----------



## Doc

Always pray ...


----------



## FrancSevin

*It's not a matter of surviving the storms in life,,,; but whether you can learn to dance in the rain.*


----------



## Doc

Grudges


----------



## Doc

Someone on reddit wrote the following heartfelt plea online:

“My friend just died. I don’t know what to do.”

Many people responded with words of encouragement, but one response in particular, by an older gentlemen, really stood out from the rest…

Alright, here goes. I’m old. What that means is that I’ve survived (so far) and a lot of people I’ve known and loved did not. I’ve lost friends, best friends, acquaintances, co-workers, grandparents, mom, relatives, teachers, mentors, students, neighbors, and a host of other folks. I have no children, and I can’t imagine the pain it must be to lose a child. But here’s my two cents.



I wish I could say you get used to people dying. I never did. I don’t want to. It tears a hole through me whenever somebody I love dies, no matter the circumstances. But I don’t want it to “not matter”. I don’t want it to be something that just passes. My scars are a testament to the love and the relationship that I had for and with that person. And if the scar is deep, so was the love.

So be it. Scars are a testament to life. Scars are a testament that I can love deeply and live deeply and be cut, or even gouged, and that I can heal and continue to live and continue to love. And the scar tissue is stronger than the original flesh ever was. Scars are a testament to life. Scars are only ugly to people who can’t see.

As for grief, you’ll find it comes in waves. When the ship is first wrecked, you’re drowning, with wreckage all around you. Everything floating around you reminds you of the beauty and the magnificence of the ship that was, and is no more. And all you can do is float. You find some piece of the wreckage and you hang on for a while. Maybe it’s some physical thing. Maybe it’s a happy memory or a photograph. Maybe it’s a person who is also floating. For a while, all you can do is float. Stay alive.





In the beginning, the waves are 100 feet tall and crash over you without mercy. They come 10 seconds apart and don’t even give you time to catch your breath. All you can do is hang on and float. After a while, maybe weeks, maybe months, you’ll find the waves are still 100 feet tall, but they come further apart. When they come, they still crash all over you and wipe you out.

But in between, you can breathe, you can function. You never know what’s going to trigger the grief. It might be a song, a picture, a street intersection, the smell of a cup of coffee. It can be just about anything…and the wave comes crashing. But in between waves, there is life.

Somewhere down the line, and it’s different for everybody, you find that the waves are only 80 feet tall. Or 50 feet tall. And while they still come, they come further apart. You can see them coming. An anniversary, a birthday, or Christmas, or landing at O’Hare. You can see it coming, for the most part, and prepare yourself. And when it washes over you, you know that somehow you will, again, come out the other side. Soaking wet, sputtering, still hanging on to some tiny piece of the wreckage, but you’ll come out.



Take it from an old guy. The waves never stop coming, and somehow you don’t really want them to. But you learn that you’ll survive them. And other waves will come. And you’ll survive them too. If you’re lucky, you’ll have lots of scars from lots of loves. And lots of shipwrecks.


----------



## Doc

Respect is taught


----------



## luvs

don't make promises you cannot keep

treat those that you love as you should, & those that you don't know, be kind to, anyhow


----------



## Doc

If you want to be remembered ....


----------



## Doc

Grief 101


----------



## Doc

My daughter in law shared this with me ..so I'm sharing it with you.   

---

I'm walking into 2018 with a clear heart and mind:
•If you owe me, don't worry about it - you're welcome.
•If you wronged me, it's all good - lesson learned.
•If you're angry with me, you've won - I let it go.
•If we aren't speaking, its cool but I’m still sorry about it. - (I wish you well).
•If you feel I've wronged you, I apologize - it wasn't intentional.
•If you used me to get something - I hope you enjoyed it.

In all honesty, life is too short for all the pent-up anger, holding of grudges and extra stress or pain!

Here's to 2018!!!

Remember, forgiving someone is for you not the other person, so please don't block your blessings from above!

Here's to you in 2018 !!!! 
Happy New Year !!!


----------



## Doc

I posted this in toons for the times but ...it is indeed a real lesson in life.   Bernie Sanders: Socialist


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> I posted this in toons for the times but ...it is indeed a real lesson in life. Bernie Sanders: Socialist




 Actually shouldn't it be posted I "You're Doing It Wrong?"


----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


> Actually shouldn't it be posted I "You're Doing It Wrong?"


I think we need a new thread for certain political posts:  "Do As I Say, Not As I Do".   Not all political stuff would go there, but things such as this would fit better in such a thread than anywhere else!

BTW, great find Doc!


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

Call me crazy ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Seems to me “lessons in life” is a good place for a video on how not to rob a store!  


Robbery suspect locked inside Texas store prays, begs to be released

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=PhYPjMyHhqc"]Robbery suspect locked inside Texas store prays, begs to be released - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 96460



WOW! You just made clear, it's technically possible for everyday to be a good day!!!


 Thanks Lollie!


----------



## pirate_girl

This sounds like something my Dad would have said..


----------



## Doc

5 Things You will never recover ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Watch out for people who are


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Doc

Train your mind ...


----------



## Doc

To raise a child ...


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Doc

What did I learn ...


----------



## pirate_girl

Love all of these..


----------



## pirate_girl

When my son showed me this I cried.


----------



## pirate_girl

--May you be in Heaven a half hour before the devil knows your dead--

Don't know who originally said that.
A wee bit o' Irish wit


----------



## Doc

Allow things to pass.


----------



## Doc

When a man grows up ...


----------



## Doc

Happiness is ...


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

The picture says it all.


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Doc

You Don't Ever Have To ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

...

Ain't it the truth.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

In life you'll realize ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

True...


----------



## loboloco

A dog's philosophy of life:
If you can't eat it, sleep on it, or screw it, piss on it and walk away.


----------



## luvs

don't dial me until it's 5-7pm-- jus' don't--
unless i say so-- if need be, i'll give into waking as necessary, & that means attending Mass-- i shall attend, & soon 
i'll hafta wake 4 that..... it's God-- i'll set my clock 4 that--


hatfa keep my cell on 4 family/pals/nurses/etcetera, tho they get my schedule-- gets so flustering-- noise, incessantly, & ppl that deem that as 'nothing


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Never ask a woman ....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

12 Steps to Self Care


----------



## Doc

One day ....


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> 12 Steps to Self Care



That's my philosophy!


----------



## pirate_girl

From a Mother's perspective...


----------



## Doc

Common Sense


----------



## nixon

Experience : That thing you get right after you need it !


----------



## Doc

Choose to live happy


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Many of us are between 65 and death, i.e. old. My friend sent me this excellent list for aging . . . and I have to agree it's good advice to follow. The guy who sent this hi-lighted #19.

1. It’s time to use the money you saved up. Use it and enjoy it. Don’t just keep it for those who may have no notion of the sacrifices you made to get it. Remember there is nothing more dangerous than a son or daughter-in-law with big ideas for your hard-earned capital. Warning: This is also a bad time for investments, even if it seems wonderful or fool-proof. They only bring problems and worries. This is a time for you to enjoy some peace and quiet.

2. Stop worrying about the financial situation of your children and grandchildren, and don’t feel bad spending your money on yourself. You’ve taken care of them for many years, and you’ve taught them what you could. You gave them an education, food, shelter and support. The responsibility is now theirs to earn their own money.

3. Keep a healthy life, without great physical effort. Do moderate exercise (like walking every day), eat well and get your sleep. It’s easy to become sick, and it gets harder to remain healthy. That is why you need to keep yourself in good shape and be aware of your medical and physical needs. Keep in touch with your doctor, do tests even when you’re feeling well. Stay informed.

4. Always buy the best, most beautiful items for your significant other. The key goal is to enjoy your money with your partner. One day one of you will miss the other, and the money will not provide any comfort then, enjoy it together

5. Don’t stress over the little things. Like paying a little extra on price quotes. You’ve already overcome so much in your life.You have good memories and bad ones, but the important thing is the present. Don’t let the past drag you down and don’t let the future frighten you. Feel good in the now. Small issues will soon be forgotten.

6. Regardless of age, always keep love alive. Love your partner, love life, love your family, love your neighbor and remember: “A man is not old as long as he has intelligence and affection.”

7. Be proud, both inside and out. Don’t stop going to your hair salon or barber, do your nails, go to the dermatologist and the dentist, keep your perfumes and creams well stocked. When you are well-maintained on the outside, it seeps in, making you feel proud and strong.

8. Don’t lose sight of fashion trends for your age, but keep your own sense of style. There’s nothing worse than an older person trying to wear the current fashion among youngsters. You’ve developed your own sense of what looks good on you – keep it and be proud of it. It’s part of who you are.

9. ALWAYS stay up-to-date. Read newspapers, watch the news. Go online and read what people are saying. Make sure you have an active email account and try to use some of those social networks. You’ll be surprised what old friends you’ll meet. Keeping in touch with what is going on and with the people you know is important at any age.

10. Respect the younger generation and their opinions. They may not have the same ideals as you, but they are the future, and will take the world in their direction. Give advice, not criticism, and try to remind them that yesterday’s wisdom still applies today.

11. Never use the phrase: “In my time.” Your time is now. As long as you’re alive, you are part of this time. You may have been younger, but you are still you now, having fun and enjoying life.

12. Some people embrace their golden years, while others become bitter and surly. Life is too short to waste your days on the latter. Spend your time with positive, cheerful people, it’ll rub off on you and your days will seem that much better. Spending your time with bitter people will make you older and harder to be around.

13. Do not surrender to the temptation of living with your children or grandchildren (if you have a financial choice, that is). Sure, being surrounded by family sounds great, but we all need our privacy. They need theirs and you need yours. If you’ve lost your partner (our deepest condolences), then find a person to move in with you and help out. Even then, do so only if you feel you really need the help or do not want to live alone.

14. Don’t abandon your hobbies. If you don’t have any, make new ones. You can travel, hike, cook, read, dance. You can adopt a cat or a dog, grow a garden, play cards, checkers, chess, dominoes, golf. You can paint, volunteer or just collect certain items. Find something you like and spend some real time having fun with it.

15. Even if you don’t feel like it, try to accept invitations. Baptisms, graduations, birthdays, weddings, conferences. Try to go. Get out of the house, meet people you haven’t seen in a while, experience something new (or something old). But don’t get upset when you’re not invited. Some events are limited by resources, and not everyone can be hosted. The important thing is to leave the house from time to time. Go to museums, go walk through a field. Get out there.

16. Be a conversationalist. Talk less and listen more. Some people go on and on about the past, not caring if their listeners are really interested. That’s a great way of reducing their desire to speak with you. Listen first and answer questions, but don’t go off into long stories unless asked to. Speak in courteous tones and try not to complain or criticize too much unless you really need to. Try to accept situations as they are. Everyone is going through the same things, and people have a low tolerance for hearing complaints. Always find some good things to say as well.

17. Pain and discomfort go hand in hand with getting older. Try not to dwell on them but accept them as a part of the cycle of life we’re all going through. Try to minimize them in your mind. They are not who you are, they are something that life added to you. If they become your entire focus, you lose sight of the person you used to be.

18. If you’ve been offended by someone – forgive them. If you’ve offended someone - apologize. Don’t drag around resentment with you. It only serves to make you sad and bitter. It doesn’t matter who was right. Someone once said: “Holding a grudge is like taking poison and expecting the other person to die.” Don’t take that poison. Forgive, forget and move on with your life.

19. If you have a strong belief, savor it. But don’t waste your time trying to convince others. They will make their own choices no matter what you tell them, and it will only bring you frustration. Live your faith and set an example. Live true to your beliefs and let that memory sway them.

20. Laugh. Laugh A LOT. Laugh at everything. Remember, you are one of the lucky ones. You managed to have a life, a long one. Many never get to this age, never get to experience a full life. But you did. So what’s not to laugh about? Find the humor in your situation.

21. Take no notice of what others say about you and even less notice of what they might be thinking. They’ll do it anyway, and you should have pride in yourself and what you’ve achieved. Let them talk and don’t worry. They have no idea about your history, your memories and the life you’ve lived so far. There’s still much to be written, so get busy writing and don’t waste time thinking about what others might think. Now is the time to be at rest, at peace and as happy as you can be!

REMEMBER: “Life is too short to drink bad wine and warm beer.”


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

I searched snopes and tried to verify this but nothing there about Steve Jobs last words. 

----------------

Steve Jobs' last words
He died a billionaire at 56yrs of Pancreatic Cancer and here are his last words on the sick bed:

"I reached the pinnacle of success in the business world. In others’ eyes my life is an epitome of success.

However, aside from work, I have little joy. In the end, wealth is only a fact of life that I am accustomed to.

At this moment, lying on the sick bed and recalling my whole life, I realize that all the recognition and

wealth that I took so much pride in, have paled and become meaningless in the face of impending death.

You can employ someone to drive the car for you, make money for you but you cannot have someone to bear the sickness for you.

Material things lost can be found. But there is one thing that can never be found when it is lost – "Life".

When a person goes into the operating room, he will realize that there is one book that he has yet to finish reading – "Book of Healthy Life".

Whichever stage in life we are at right now, with time, we will face the day when the curtain comes down.

Treasure Love for your family, love for your spouse, love for your friends...

Treat yourself well. Cherish others.

As we grow older, and hence wiser, we slowly realize that wearing a $300 or $30 watch - they both tell the same time...

Whether we carry a $300 or $30 wallet/handbag - the amount of money inside is the same;

Whether we drive a $150,000 car or a $30,000 car, the road and distance is the same, and we get to the same destination.

Whether we drink a bottle of $300 or $10 wine - the hangover is the same;

Whether the house we live in is 300 or 3000 sq ft - loneliness is the same.

You will realize, your true inner happiness does not come from the material things of this world.

Whether you fly first or economy class, if the plane goes down - you go down with it...

Therefore.. I hope you realize, when you have mates, buddies and old friends, brothers and sisters, who you chat with, laugh with, talk with, have sing songs with, talk about north-south-east-west or heaven and earth, .... That is true happiness!!

Five Undeniable Facts of Life :
1. Don't educate your children to be rich. Educate them to be Happy. So when they grow up they will know the value of things not the price.

2. Best awarded words in London ... "Eat your food as your medicines. Otherwise you have to eat medicines as your food."

3. The One who loves you will never leave you for another because even if there are 100 reasons to give up he or she will find one reason to hold on.

4. There is a big difference between a human being and being human.
Only a few really understand it.

5. You are loved when you are born. You will be loved when you die. In between, You have to manage!

NOTE: If you just want to Walk Fast, Walk Alone! But if you want to Walk Far, Walk Together!

Six Best Doctors in the World
1. Sunlight
2. Rest
3. Exercise
4. Diet
5. Self Confidence and
6. Friends

Maintain them in all stages of Life and enjoy a healthy life.


----------



## Doc

7 Rules of Life


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Grudges ...


----------



## Doc

A plan for success ...


----------



## Doc

7 Happiness Tips ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

*How One CEO Taught His Employees A Lesson In Integrity*

A successful business man was growing old and knew it was time to choose a successor to take over the business.

Instead of choosing one of his Directors or his children, he decided to do something different. He called all the young executives in his company together.

He said, “It is time for me to step down and choose the next CEO. I have decided to choose one of you..”

The young executives were Shocked, but the boss continued. “I am going to give each one of you a SEED today – one very special SEED… I want you to plant the seed, water it, and come back here one year from today with what you have grown from the seed I have given you. I will then judge the plants that you bring, and the one I choose will be the next CEO.”

One man, named Jim, was there that day and he, like the others, received a seed. He went home and excitedly, told his wife the story. She helped him get a pot, soil and compost and he planted the seed. Everyday, he would water it and watch to see if it had grown. After about three weeks, some of the other executives began to talk about their seeds and the plants that were beginning to grow.

Jim kept checking his seed, but nothing ever grew.

Three weeks, four weeks, five weeks went by, still nothing.

By now, others were talking about their plants, but Jim didn’t have a plant and he felt like a failure.

Six months went by — still nothing in Jim’s pot. He just knew he had killed his seed. Everyone else had trees and tall plants, but he had nothing. Jim didn’t say anything to his colleagues, however.

He just kept watering and fertilizing the soil – He so wanted the seed to grow.

A year finally went by and all the young executives of the company brought their plants to the CEO for inspection.

Jim told his wife that he wasn’t going to take an empty pot. But she asked him to be honest about what happened. Jim felt sick to his stomach, it was going to be the most embarrassing moment of his life, but he knew his wife was right. He took his empty pot to the board room. When Jim arrived, he was amazed at the variety of plants grown by the other executives. They were beautiful — in all shapes and sizes. Jim put his empty pot on the floor and many of his colleagues laughed, a few felt sorry for him!

When the CEO arrived, he surveyed the room and greeted his young executives.

Jim just tried to hide in the back. “My, what great plants, trees, and flowers you have grown,” said the CEO. “Today one of you will be appointed the next CEO!”

All of a sudden, the CEO spotted Jim at the back of the room with his empty pot. He ordered the Financial Director to bring him to the front. Jim was terrified. He thought, “The CEO knows I’m a failure! Maybe he will have me fired!”

When Jim got to the front, the CEO asked him what had happened to his seed – Jim told him the story.

The CEO asked everyone to sit down except Jim. He looked at Jim, and then announced to the young executives, “Behold your next Chief Executive Officer!

His name is Jim!” Jim couldn’t believe it. Jim couldn’t even grow his seed.

“How could he be the new CEO?” the others said.

Then the CEO said, “One year ago today, I gave everyone in this room a seed. I told you to take the seed, plant it, water it, and bring it back to me today. But I gave you all boiled seeds; they were dead – it was not possible for them to grow.

All of you, except Jim, have brought me trees and plants and flowers. When you found that the seed would not grow, you substituted another seed for the one I gave you. Jim was the only one with the courage and honesty to bring me a pot with my seed in it. Therefore, he is the one who will be the new Chief Executive Officer!”

* If you plant honesty, you will reap trust

* If you plant goodness, you will reap friends

* If you plant humility, you will reap greatness

* If you plant perseverance, you will reap contentment

* If you plant consideration, you will reap perspective

* If you plant hard work, you will reap success

* If you plant forgiveness, you will reap reconciliation

* If you plant faith in God, you will reap a harvest

So, be careful what you plant now; it will determine what you will reap later.

“Whatever You Give To Life, Life Gives You Back”


----------



## Doc

Snake Bite Lesson


----------



## pirate_girl

That's right!


----------



## luvs

when you tip over, your Mom is there 
you'll find yourself in her arms--

way later on, she may be in your arms, too

that is a Mom; & that too, is her kiddo


----------



## Doc

Just Because


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Not everything that is faced can be changed, but nothing can be changed until it is faced. - James Baldwin


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> Not everything that is faced can be changed, but nothing can be changed until it is faced. - James Baldwin


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon

Is all this a coincidence ,or a warning ?




You be the judge . . .


----------



## Doc

Don't do something .....


----------



## pirate_girl

Yes it does!


----------



## Melensdad

...


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

No matter what you do ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Experiencing Joint Pain?


----------



## Doc

Blowing out someone else's candle ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

*One evening, an old Cherokee told his grandson about the battle that goes on inside all of us...; He said, " My son, the battle is between two wolves"

**One wolf is Evil... It is anger, envy, jealousy, sorrow, regret, greed, arrogance, self pity, guilt, resentment, inferiority, lies, false pride, piety and ego. 

The other is Good... It is joy, peace, love, hope, serenity, kindness. With humility, benevolence, empathy, generosity, compassion, truth and faith.

The grandson thought of this for a moment and then ask his grandfather, "Which wolf wins?"

The old Cherokee smiled and replied simply,,,; "the one you feed,"*


----------



## pirate_girl

Lol

I abhor text speak.
Just type it out.
We'll all get along just fine.


----------



## Doc

I despise the voice text messages.  I don't care if you use u instead of you but why the hell not do a voice mail if you need to talk to me.  Else send a real text not a text voice msg.   

---------------------
My therapist told me  ...


----------



## Doc

We cannot pray in love ....


----------



## Doc

8 Things to Remember


----------



## Doc

Hate no one ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

5 Rules that might help you in life ...


----------



## Doc

Even though there are days ....


----------



## luvs

give guys fashion advice-- they'll thank u


----------



## luvs

let them know that many there're food items that we ought...... um, well, split-- 
 mega double-cheddar-burgers & 2 starches, as he so chooses- uh-uh-- we shall feed us, then my babs, then us~~ brekkie~~


----------



## Doc

Warren Buffett


----------



## Doc

Keep your thoughts positive ...


----------



## Doc

Forgive Yourself


----------



## pirate_girl

What Mama Flo said.


----------



## Doc

Beware of people ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

This is funny but there is a lesson here.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

8 Things to remember when going through tough times ...


----------



## Doc

Ladies ....


----------



## Doc

Grief never ends ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Bruce Lee:


----------



## Doc

Hoe your own row ...


----------



## pirate_girl

I got that from Dr. Ben Carson.


----------



## Doc

10 Painful Truths ...


----------



## Doc

Even though ....


----------



## Doc

When you can't control


----------



## pirate_girl

?


----------



## loboloco

pirate_girl said:


> ?
> View attachment 106407


And, like a garden, it does better when there's a lot of crap in it.


----------



## Doc

Some of the best moments in life ....


----------



## Doc

*Every minute someone leaves this world behind. 
We are all in “the line” without knowing it. 
We never know how many people are before us. 
We can not move to the back of the line. 
We can not step out of the line.
We can not avoid the line.

So while we wait in line -

Make moments count. 
Make priorities. 
Make the time. 
Make your gifts known. 
Make a nobody feel like a somebody. 
Make your voice heard. 
Make the small things big. 
Make someone smile. 
Make the change. 
Make love. 
Make up. 
Make peace. 
Make sure to tell your people they are loved. 
Make sure to have no regrets. 
Make sure you are ready.*


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

12 Things to Remember


----------



## Doc

Never make snow angels ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Wise words ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Sometimes . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

Another good one from Dr. Ben Carson..


----------



## Doc

If you don't leave your past in the past ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 107196



Regarding #3:

You gotta be kidding.  I wouldn't even _touch_ those people!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

This would be the case for me.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

Raise your kids, spoil your grand kids or ....


----------



## pirate_girl

Yes..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

True Power is sitting back ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 108160


And a man is unstoppable once he realizes the woman should not be behind him, but beside. 

For that matter, it works both ways. Each concerned for the success and happiness of the other.


----------



## Doc

"Optimism is the best way to see life."


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

No one Changes Unless  ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

^^^ where is he??


----------



## Doc

Masculinity


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Masculinity



BINGO!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 109310



Come on!!!  I'm British, you lived in Britain, you know very well that Brits eat a hamburger with a knife and fork.  You know that attachment is not true.  Or have I been gone from the ol' country too long????


----------



## pirate_girl

Yes indeedly dooo..


----------



## Doc

Wrong doesn't become right ....


----------



## Doc

Play the hand your dealt ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

John Wayne's 5 Rules to Live By:


----------



## Doc

More from the Duke


----------



## FrancSevin

"*I've found that prayers work best when you have big players."* - Knute Rockne / Notre Dame


----------



## pirate_girl

An oft amended oath amongst the nursing community.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

That's me fo sho.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Grief


----------



## Doc

Lost an old friend yesterday.   She was way to young to suddenly pass.  
I introduced her to my best friend in high school.  They were married a few years later.   Every few years we would get together and catch up.  Just yesterday, while on a 5 week get away to Colorado for a skiing vacation she was found dead.  They suspect brain aneurysm.  So sad for her and for my ole best friend.   They both had just retired last fall.  

So this sure hits home for me, more so today than ever.


----------



## Doc

Tip your server ...


----------



## Doc

Nine Important Facts ....


----------



## Doc

Suicide does not end ........

(And it permanently mames all those you left behind)


----------



## pirate_girl

Yup..


----------



## Doc

Sticks and Stones


----------



## Doc

Dalai Lama words of wisdom


----------



## Doc

don't let your ice cream melt ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon

Funny Quotes by Old Men – Wisdom of the Elderly
Whether a man winds up with a nest egg, or a goose egg, depends a lot on the kind of chick he marries.
Trouble in marriage often starts when a man gets so busy earnin' his salt that he forgets his sugar.
Too many couples marry for better, or for worse, but not for good.
When a man marries a woman, they become one; but the trouble starts when they try to decide which one.
If a man has enough horse sense to treat his wife like a thoroughbred, she will never turn into an old nag.
A foolish husband says to his wife, "Honey, you stick to the washin', ironin', cookin' and scrubbin'. No wife of mine is gonna work."
The bonds of matrimony are a good investment only when the interest is kept up.
Many girls like to marry a military man he can cook, sew, and make beds and is in good health, and he's already used to taking orders.
Some people try to turn back their odometers. Not me, I want people to know “why” I look this way.
I've traveled a long way and some of the roads weren't paved.
How old would you be if you didn't know how old you are?
When you are dissatisfied and would like to go back to your youth.... Remember about Algebra.
You know you are getting old, when everything ..........
I don't know how I got over the hill without getting to the top.
One of the many things no one tells you about aging is that it is such a nice change from being young.
Ah, being young is beautiful, but being old is comfortable.
Old age is when former classmates are so gray and wrinkled and bald, they don't recognize you.
If you don't learn to laugh when you are young, you won't have anything to laugh at when you are old.
Hang in there and keep on Laughing


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 112319



Thanks!


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

A quiet man ...


----------



## Doc

Life is like a book ....


----------



## pirate_girl

Yes..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

This.


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Forgiveness


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Mmmhmm!


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Got this from an old co worker / friend.   I thought it worth sharing:

---------------------------

Many of us are between 65 and death, i.e. old. My friend sent me this excellent list for aging . . . and I have to agree it's good advice to follow. The guy who sent this hi-lighted #19.

1. It’s time to use the money you saved up. Use it and enjoy it. Don’t just keep it for those who may have no notion of the sacrifices you made to get it. Remember there is nothing more dangerous than a son or daughter-in-law with big ideas for your hard-earned capital. Warning: This is also a bad time for investments, even if it seems wonderful or fool-proof. They only bring problems and worries. This is a time for you to enjoy some peace and quiet.

2. Stop worrying about the financial situation of your children and grandchildren, and don’t feel bad spending your money on yourself. You’ve taken care of them for many years, and you’ve taught them what you could. You gave them an education, food, shelter and support. The responsibility is now theirs to earn their own money.

3. Keep a healthy life, without great physical effort. Do moderate exercise (like walking every day), eat well and get your sleep. It’s easy to become sick, and it gets harder to remain healthy. That is why you need to keep yourself in good shape and be aware of your medical and physical needs. Keep in touch with your doctor, do tests even when you’re feeling well. Stay informed.

4. Always buy the best, most beautiful items for your significant other. The key goal is to enjoy your money with your partner. One day one of you will miss the other, and the money will not provide any comfort then, enjoy it together

5. Don’t stress over the little things. Like paying a little extra on price quotes. You’ve already overcome so much in your life.You have good memories and bad ones, but the important thing is the present. Don’t let the past drag you down and don’t let the future frighten you. Feel good in the now. Small issues will soon be forgotten.

6. Regardless of age, always keep love alive. Love your partner, love life, love your family, love your neighbor and remember: “A man is not old as long as he has intelligence and affection.”

7. Be proud, both inside and out. Don’t stop going to your hair salon or barber, do your nails, go to the dermatologist and the dentist, keep your perfumes and creams well stocked. When you are well-maintained on the outside, it seeps in, making you feel proud and strong.

8. Don’t lose sight of fashion trends for your age, but keep your own sense of style. There’s nothing worse than an older person trying to wear the current fashion among youngsters. You’ve developed your own sense of what looks good on you – keep it and be proud of it. It’s part of who you are.

9. ALWAYS stay up-to-date. Read newspapers, watch the news. Go online and read what people are saying. Make sure you have an active email account and try to use some of those social networks. You’ll be surprised what old friends you’ll meet. Keeping in touch with what is going on and with the people you know is important at any age.

10. Respect the younger generation and their opinions. They may not have the same ideals as you, but they are the future, and will take the world in their direction. Give advice, not criticism, and try to remind them that yesterday’s wisdom still applies today.

11. Never use the phrase: “In my time.” Your time is now. As long as you’re alive, you are part of this time. You may have been younger, but you are still you now, having fun and enjoying life.

12. Some people embrace their golden years, while others become bitter and surly. Life is too short to waste your days on the latter. Spend your time with positive, cheerful people, it’ll rub off on you and your days will seem that much better. Spending your time with bitter people will make you older and harder to be around.

13. Do not surrender to the temptation of living with your children or grandchildren (if you have a financial choice, that is). Sure, being surrounded by family sounds great, but we all need our privacy. They need theirs and you need yours. If you’ve lost your partner (our deepest condolences), then find a person to move in with you and help out. Even then, do so only if you feel you really need the help or do not want to live alone.

14. Don’t abandon your hobbies. If you don’t have any, make new ones. You can travel, hike, cook, read, dance. You can adopt a cat or a dog, grow a garden, play cards, checkers, chess, dominoes, golf. You can paint, volunteer or just collect certain items. Find something you like and spend some real time having fun with it.

15. Even if you don’t feel like it, try to accept invitations. Baptisms, graduations, birthdays, weddings, conferences. Try to go. Get out of the house, meet people you haven’t seen in a while, experience something new (or something old). But don’t get upset when you’re not invited. Some events are limited by resources, and not everyone can be hosted. The important thing is to leave the house from time to time. Go to museums, go walk through a field. Get out there.

16. Be a conversationalist. Talk less and listen more. Some people go on and on about the past, not caring if their listeners are really interested. That’s a great way of reducing their desire to speak with you. Listen first and answer questions, but don’t go off into long stories unless asked to. Speak in courteous tones and try not to complain or criticize too much unless you really need to. Try to accept situations as they are. Everyone is going through the same things, and people have a low tolerance for hearing complaints. Always find some good things to say as well.

17. Pain and discomfort go hand in hand with getting older. Try not to dwell on them but accept them as a part of the cycle of life we’re all going through. Try to minimize them in your mind. They are not who you are, they are something that life added to you. If they become your entire focus, you lose sight of the person you used to be.

18. If you’ve been offended by someone – forgive them. If you’ve offended someone - apologize. Don’t drag around resentment with you. It only serves to make you sad and bitter. It doesn’t matter who was right. Someone once said: “Holding a grudge is like taking poison and expecting the other person to die.” Don’t take that poison. Forgive, forget and move on with your life.

19. If you have a strong belief, savor it. But don’t waste your time trying to convince others. They will make their own choices no matter what you tell them, and it will only bring you frustration. Live your faith and set an example. Live true to your beliefs and let that memory sway them.

20. Laugh. Laugh A LOT. Laugh at everything. Remember, you are one of the lucky ones. You managed to have a life, a long one. Many never get to this age, never get to experience a full life. But you did. So what’s not to laugh about? Find the humor in your situation.

21. Take no notice of what others say about you and even less notice of what they might be thinking. They’ll do it anyway, and you should have pride in yourself and what you’ve achieved. Let them talk and don’t worry. They have no idea about your history, your memories and the life you’ve lived so far. There’s still much to be written, so get busy writing and don’t waste time thinking about what others might think. Now is the time to be at rest, at peace and as happy as you can be!

REMEMBER: “Life is too short to drink bad wine and warm beer.”


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

But ....if parents raised kids to take responsibility, only get trophies for winning, work for want you want no handouts needed etc etc.   Like we were raised.   While the world will never be exactly like it was it sure would improve the way things are.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Never put your fourms up for sale.  Bad bad bad move.   Duh.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Never put your fourms up for sale. Bad bad bad move. Duh.


At some point in the future, that statement will require and explanation


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Lesson #8


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> Lesson #8


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

This is a true story.
A lesson I have never forgotten.


When we were kids (there was 5 of us) my parents were broke.
Something as expensive as orange juice was a rare treat.

One Sunday morning, Mom got to sleep in, and Dad made us breakfast.
His specialty was cream of wheat.
He was forever trying to make it more exciting.
A little extra butter.
Maybe some cinnamon the next time.
The peanut butter experiment was interesting.
Peanut butter and jelly was a flop.

We were all pretty excited when we saw Dad pull a can of juice from from the freezer.
That particular morning, and me being the oldest, dad bestowed upon me the highest honor I had ever had to date. 
He put me in charge of making the juice.

We all sat at the table in front of our cream O wheat.

Dad poured the juice, and placed a glass in front of each of us.

After a short period of time, my brother became all misty and mopey.

My dad asked him, "What's the matter?"

Pointing at my glass, my brother announced, "He got more than me!"

My Dad said, "Really?" and came to take a closer look.

He looked at my glass, and then at my brother's.

He then picked up my brother's glass, poured the contents into mine, and said, "Well, now he's gotta hell of a lot more than you!

The moral:

Be happy with what you have and don't complain, because someone can always come and take it away from you.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## FrancSevin

Banned Joe's post #615 reminded me of a true story along the same lines.

I too was raised poor. Most of my friends and neighbors were also. Our Cub scout den mother was a kind gentlewoman of great intellect and meager means. After each meeting we were given a treat. Donuts, Twinkies, something. But there was never enough for all. So, for instance there were twelve of us and six donuts. Six of the scouts, randomly chosen, were given the six donuts to divide in half with a random "buddy" so that each of us would have a 1/2 donut.

The results were amazing.  No whining & No complaints.

Let me tell you,,,; Engineers at MIT could not have divided those pastries more evenly than those young scouts.


----------



## Bamby

How socialism violates all Ten Commandments

With a couple dozen Democratic presidential hopefuls vying to see who's pinker, perhaps it's time to contrast socialism with something more helpful and permanent: 
The Ten Commandments.

Socialism teaches that wealth should be held in common ownership, controlled by the state. Hence, the Democrats' constant push to have government confiscate ever more income and power.

By contrast, the Bible teaches that God owns all things and that we're merely stewards of His creation. When we look at each of the Ten Commandments, we see that they're directly at odds with socialism.

*You shall have no other gods before Me.*

Socialism and its offshoots – communism, fascism, democratic socialism and National Socialism (Nazism) – enshrine the state above all other powers. There is no room for God, which is why socialists are in a permanent war with the church and are bent on creating a faith-free society.

*You shall make no idols.
*
Idols are anything that takes the place of God in the hierarchy of values. Under socialism, sheer power over one's fellow man is an idol. Another is building utopias – the unicorns of government because such perfect societies do not exist.

*You shall not take the name of the Lord your God in vain.*

When socialists take over a culture, it becomes depraved and perverse. To enforce their new immoral order, socialists openly blaspheme God and particularly Jesus Christ. Hollywood, which is famously leftist, has taken this road since Christian review boards abandoned their role in the 1960s, opening up films to any and all ways to shock audiences.

*Keep the Sabbath day holy.
*
Sundays are no different from any other day in socialist societies. In fact, people going to church on a Sunday are identified and often persecuted in places like communist China, where atheism is the official state religion. Even in our market-based society, materialism – a necessary precept of socialism – has pushed respect for the Sabbath to the margins.

*Honor your father and your mother.
*
Socialism has been at war with marriage and family since the French Revolution in 1789. Unlike America's revolutionaries of 1776, the Jacobins sought to wipe out Christianity and establish an all-encompassing government that supplanted the family. Frederich Engels, co-author with Karl Marx of The Communist Manifesto, later wrote about the need to do away with marital fidelity and to assign children to communal rearing. He, Marx and other socialists correctly identified the family as a competing source of authority and a bulwark of the church. Both stand in the way of collectivist regimes.

*You shall not murder.
*
Many people misread this commandment as a broader order not to kill for any reason, which denies the moral difference between taking innocent human life and executing murderers. Socialists have long promoted abortion – the direct taking of an innocent human life – as a way to "liberate" women and men from parental responsibilities.

*You shall not commit adultery.*

In the 1960s, Americans became familiar with the term "free love," but socialists have been promoting it heavily since the early 1800s. Sex outside marriage, prostitution, pornography and abortion all militate against marriage fidelity. Socialists deploy euphemisms like "choice" and "sex work" to cover the retreat from biblical morality.

*You shall not steal.
*
Socialism is grand theft. It uses the state to take earnings from productive people and redistribute it to create dependency and thus political power for those handing it out. Slavery is 100 percent taxation – when someone else controls the fruits of one's labor. Socialist countries first control and then seize private property. Marx summed up The Communist Manifesto in one sentence: "Abolition of private property."

*You shall not bear false witness against your neighbor.
*
This is not just about telling lies in a witness situation but also about using lies to advance one's wellbeing. Socialism is built on a mountain of lies about human nature, which is why it eventually must resort to violence. Marx wrote that "the ends justify the means," which means you can do or say anything as long as it advances the revolution. Example: "You can keep your health plan if you like your health plan."

*You shall not covet.*

Socialism's main engine is envy, stoking resentment against others who have more, even to the point of using violence to get it. In Genesis, Cain killed Abel out of envy for Abel's achieving God's favor. Envy was also on display when Satan promised Adam and Eve that if they defied God, then "ye shall be as gods." Coveting divinity got Satan kicked out of heaven, and it's what he and his minions continue to peddle in a variety of forms including pride, envy and socialism.

Of Satan, Jesus said, "When he lies, he speaks his native language, for he is a liar and the father of lies."

God originated life, natural marriage and love, and gave us the Ten Commandments. It shouldn't be a mystery as to where the deceptive cake of socialism was baked.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Hydration Tip ...


----------



## Doc

do you know a .....


----------



## FrancSevin

*O**ur Flag does not fly because the wind blows. It Flies on the last breath of every soldier who died defending it.*


_Unknown_


----------



## pirate_girl

Here's a very serious lesson.


----------



## m1west

there is no lesson like the one that hurts you.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> Here's a very serious lesson.
> 
> 
> View attachment 116416



I flat out guarantee that she didn't have a thing in her hands when found, even if they could be found.

I don't for a second doubt the texting.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bannedjoe said:


> I flat out guarantee that she didn't have a thing in her hands when found, even if they could be found.
> 
> I don't for a second doubt the texting.



I could tell you some stories.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

Yup!


----------



## Doc

8 things ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

A wise man said . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

When someone is going through a rough time . . .


----------



## Bannedjoe

Maybe the problem with today's society....


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Yep ....


----------



## pirate_girl

Yup.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just saying.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

NorthernRedneck said:


> Just saying.....


I think I'll be applying for dual citizenship.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## FrancSevin

*Do not agonize over decisions.
Make them.
Analyze them later as good or bad.

If you make bad decisions, the time to agonize is when you repeat them.*


----------



## Doc

Note to self ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 118130



I need to give you my wife's phone number


----------



## FrancSevin

*To understand taxes, one must understand freedoms.*
*For every dollar the government requires of you in taxes, is one less dollar with which you have the freedom to vote with your wallet.*

*Congress seldom has a confidence rating above 15%.  And yet, every dollar demanded be sent to Washington is a freedom lost to those we demonstrably claim can seldom be trusted to make good decisions for us*.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

True story.


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Some of you . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

20 Truths 

*1. You're going to die and you have no idea when.*
Stop pretending that you're invincible. Acknowledge the fact of your own mortality, and then start structuring your life in a more meaningful way.

*2. Everyone you love is going to die, and you don't know when.*
This truth may be saddening at first, but it also gives you permission to make amends with past difficulties and re-establish meaningful relationships with important figures in your life.

*3. Your material wealth won't make you a better or happier person.*
Even if you're one of the lucky ones who achieves his or her materialistic dreams, money only amplifies that which was already present.

*4. Your obsession with finding happiness is what prevents its attainment.*
Happiness is always present in your life--it's just a matter of connecting to it and allowing it to flow through you that's challenging.

*5. Donating money does less than donating time.*
Giving your time is a way to change your perception and create a memory for yourself and others that will last forever.

*6. You can't make everyone happy, and if you try, you'll lose yourself.*
Stop trying to please, and start respecting your values, principles, and autonomy.

*7. You can't be perfect, and holding yourself to unrealistic standards creates suffering.*
Many perfectionists have unrelenting inner critics that are full of so much rage and self-hate that it tears them apart inside. Fight back against that negative voice, amplify your intuition, and start challenging your unrealistic standards.

*8. Your thoughts are less important than your feelings and your feelings need acknowledgment.*
Intellectually thinking through your problems isn't as helpful as expressing the feelings that create your difficulties in the first place.

*9. Your actions speak louder than your words, so you need to hold yourself accountable.*
Be responsible and take actions that increase positivity and love.

*10. Your achievements and successes won't matter on your deathbed.*
When your time has come to transition from this reality, you won't be thinking about that raise; you'll be thinking about the relationships you've made--so start acting accordingly.

*11. Your talent means nothing without consistent effort and practice.*
Some of the most talented people in the world never move out from their parent's basement.

*12. Now is the only time that matters, so stop wasting it by ruminating on the past or planning the future.*
You can't control the past, and you can't predict the future, and trying to do so only removes you from the one thing you can control--the present.
*
13. Nobody cares how difficult your life is, and you are the author of your life's story.*
Stop looking for people to give you sympathy and start creating the life story you want to read.

*14. Your words are more important than your thoughts, so start inspiring people.*
Words have the power to oppress, hurt, and shame, but they also have the power to liberate and inspire--start using them more wisely.

*15. Investing in yourself isn't selfish. It's the most worthwhile thing you can do.*
You have to put on your own gas mask to save the person sitting right next to you.

*16. It's not what happens, it's how you react that matters.*
Train yourself to respond in a way that leads to better outcomes.

*17. You need to improve your relationships to have lasting happiness.*
Relationships have a greater impact on your wellbeing and happiness than your income or your occupation, so make sure you give your relationship the attention and work it deserves.

*18. Pleasure is temporary and fleeting, so stop chasing fireworks and start building a constellation.*
Don't settle for an ego boost right now when you can delay gratification and experience deeper fulfillment.

*19. Your ambition means nothing without execution--it's time to put in the work.*
If you want to change the world, then go out there and do it!

*20. Time is your most valuable asset--you need to prioritize how you spend it.*
You have the power and responsibility to decide what you do with the time you have, so choose wisely.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 121933



Lollie, Take it from a seasoned business owner. That is sooooooooo true

The wife and I were calculating new wages for our employees. This very subject came up.
BTW, 10% minimum raises for each in our excellent team this year. Some will receive considerably more.

Thank whom ever you wish but I believe it is President Trump's fault.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yup


----------



## Bannedjoe

I really wish someone had laid this perspective on me when I was younger.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## loboloco

Doc said:


>


And about six weeks later the warriors rolled in sold them into slavery.


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 128406



Thanks for the warning but its a little late. My aura was punctured years ago. 

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

_A life of achievement is worthless unless you have someone with which to share it._
_Happiness comes from being authentic with your partner. You must be able to trust someone with the truth of you._
_Imagine being so close to someone that there is no distance at all between you._

Teal Swan.


----------



## FrancSevin

_"If you aren't fired with enthusiasm you will be fired with enthusiasm."_

*Vince Lombardi*


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 130821


----------



## Doc

Subject: Fwd: Wedding Ceremony

At the point where the minister asked if anyone had anything to say concerning the union of the bride and groom.  The moment of utter silence was broken when a beautiful young woman carrying a child stood up.

 She starts walking slowly towards the minister.  The congregation was aghast - you could almost hear a pin drop. 

The groom's jaw dropped as he stared in disbelief at the approaching young woman and child.  Chaos ensued.

The bride threw the bouquet into the air and burst out crying.

Then the groom's mother fainted.

The best men started giving each other looks and wondering how to save the situation.

The minister asked the woman, "Can you tell us, why you came forward?  What do you have to say?"

There was absolute silence in the church.

The woman replied,  "We can't hear you in the back."

And that illustrates what happens when people are considered guilty until proven innocent.


----------



## Melensdad

Here is a life lesson


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Advice from An Old Farmer
Your fences need to be horse-high, pig-tight and bull-strong.
Keep skunks and bankers at a distance.
Life is simpler when you plow around the stump.
A bumble bee is considerably faster than a John Deere tractor.
Words that soak into your ears are whispered… not yelled.
Meanness don’t jes’ happen overnight.
Forgive your enemies; it messes up their heads.
Do not corner something that you know is meaner than you.
It don’t take a very big person to carry a grudge.
You cannot unsay a cruel word.
Every path has a few puddles.
When you wallow with pigs, expect to get dirty.
The best sermons are lived, not preached.
Most of the stuff people worry about ain’t never gonna happen anyway.
Don’t judge folks by their relatives.
Remember that silence is sometimes the best answer.
Live a good, honorable life… Then when you get older and think back, you’ll enjoy it a second time.
Don ‘t interfere with somethin’ that ain’t bothering you none.
Timing has a lot to do with the outcome of a Rain dance.
If you find yourself in a hole, the first thing to do is stop diggin’.
Sometimes you get, and sometimes you get got.
The biggest troublemaker you’ll probably ever have to deal with, watches you from the mirror every mornin’.
Always drink upstream from the herd.
Good judgment comes from experience, and a lotta that comes from bad judgment.
Lettin’ the cat outta the bag is a whole lot easier than puttin’ it back in.
If you get to thinkin’ you’re a person of some influence, try orderin’ somebody else’s dog around..
Live simply. Love generously. Care deeply. Speak kindly. Leave the rest to God.
Don’t pick a fight with an old man. If he is too old to fight, he’ll just kill you.
Most times, it just gets down to common sense.


----------



## FrancSevin

*"Don’t pick a fight with an old man. If he is too old to fight, he’ll just kill you."*


My favorite!


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 131115


----------



## FrancSevin

*Standards.

*There are elements in life that make it possible to live with each other, as a society, as a couple, and with ourselves during this journey we call our "life." Without them there is no order, no solid commitment to one another, no self esteem. It puts us, _mankind_ if you will, above the other creatures of this planet.

I call them "Standards."

We must, as adults, hold to standards of behavior. We must teach them to our children, and insist these standards are upheld by our brethren, and our leaders. One can make a long list, but essentially, they boil down to about five.
1) Fidelity; to friends and spouses, have virtue.
2) Honesty; in all dealings.
3) Integrity; Truthfulness and keeping promises.
4) Selflessness; To put the interest of others before oneself, and to forgive generously.
5) Respect; To laws of the society, and to each other.

Standards are not malleable, fungible, or amendable. They must be universal, equally applied, and rock solid. There can be no equivocation or they are worthless. The compromise of any one of them weakens each of the others.

_"Live an honorable life with truth and virtue. Do this so that when you become older, you can be proud as you visit your memories."

_Francis Klassman
Teacher Extraordinaire'
May, 1964


----------



## pirate_girl

?


----------



## Doc




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl

?


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## FrancSevin

_*Self esteem is recognition that you are a flawed person and yet hold yourself in high regard*_.
Esther Perel


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Doc

True!!!!


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Lenny

Pontoon Princess said:


> View attachment 132133


When I look at this I think: DRAIN THE SWAMP!  LOL


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Lenny

Life is like a penis - simple, relaxed and hanging free. It's women who make it hard.


----------



## m1west

Lenny said:


> Life is like a penis - simple, relaxed and hanging free. It's women who make it hard.


Thats a good one I have never heard before.


----------



## Lenny

m1west said:


> Thats a good one I have never heard before.


Same here.  I got it in an email.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess

being an adult is the dumbest thing I've ever done


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Lenny

He ain't got no good Enghishes because it's MORE importanter.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Lenny

Ironman said:


> View attachment 132343


This is SO true!!!


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## daxers

funny pics


----------



## pirate_girl

?


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl

Yes.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

Ironman said:


> View attachment 132744


❤ yes indeedie doo


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

Ironman said:


> View attachment 133233


Hell to the no on that.
??


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Doc

Thread closed.  Please see part two:




__





						Lessons in Life II
					

Serious Memes to help us all through everyday life.




					www.forumsforums.com


----------

